# seperated at the moment, needs advice, and prayers!



## Kaylalala (Mar 22, 2011)

okay well I met my husband when I was 17, he was 23... I was all about partying and having fun. He was in the military and went away for 6 months and when he returned I turned 18, 4 days after my birthday we decided to get married (I didnt want to but to scared to tell him no) We went alone to the court house and did it. Not knowing what was to come... Right away I had something inside me saying hes cheating so i pulled his phone records and saw he was calling his ex girlfriend and it had been 8 days since we got married. Well time went on he had became verbally abusive, and starting to get mean. I became insecure with myself. I always wanted to find out if he was cheating... He had called her twice more... Time went on, every fight we got into was him screaming at me, I would cry he would get worse... Things became physical on 2 occasionas... I felt stuck. He didnt love me anymore and he told me that we went to counciling he never changed and I got worse. I had to know where he was, who he was with, and what he was doing... I felt that I needed him. This has been going on 3 years and this month has been the worst... The job I got him making alot of money, with my friends dad had moved 1000 miles away from home (we move all the time because of his job) I was alone from everyone i knew and he started to work with her, she is known to sleep with whats not hers. He began to work late nights, spend time away on phone alot, noticed text messages were deleted, started golfing on sundays, our personal intimate life went away...I was alone with our baby who was 1, from 7am-7pm He would come home late and sit and watch tv or get on computer would never talk to me, never wanted to take us out.. I was desperate, noticed he would withdrawl money from his account ( i was never on). One night I suspected he was on drugs, so I had tricked him into telling me he had some by saying that I wanted to do it... When he whipped out a bag of cocaine my heart dropped... I was so upset and he was so mad that I had done such a thing, threatened divorce if I didnt do it and was yelling at me ... I just went to sleep, well the drug was soon not hidden from me. He started to do it alot. Well we got in a fight and I noticed he left his wedding ring at home, so I sent him a text and told him I wnated to go back home.. He called my mom and she flew to me and drove me and our daughter back home. I was crying for 6 hours that day. He didnt say one word or show any kind of care. Nothing.

So we have been separated for 2 weeks now, and he has been out everynight since we left saying that he is happy. I found pictures on the internet with him out, not wearing his wedding ring... and a picture of what looks like him and my old friend.

I have been crying, I havent left my moms house, I havent seen anyone. Just really angry/depressed.... He doesnt want to talk to me he has not asked how i am just calls to talk to our daughter.. we have talked for 1hr on the phone we just fought and texted him alot...

Well this morning I wake up, and I feel great! I dont know why, but I did. I came up with an idea that I wanted a tattoo. The only thing i couldnt regret was a bible verse (i am saved but just have been away from god latley) Well what lead to looking for that was reading the bible, Then a miracle happened while I was reading... some kind of joy excitement hit me, this was it... This was God reaching out to me. I soon noticed I could not go through this without God, I want my family back together, with Gods help I could be happy. I just have to pray... No matter what happens I know in my heart it was his plan for me. I have devoted my life to Jesus Crist. My problem is in his hand. I feel so much better... 
I plan on going to church and give this my all.

PLease pray for me to keep this strength and not drift away. Pray for courage and wisdom i have still in myself...

I dont know what to do to save my marriage, or how. But God does. Weather if this ends with him sending me divorce papers. Or a miracle happening to him like it did me. Everything will be for the best...

any advice helps, and prayers much needed for my daughter and i, and my husband to see that his family needs him

ASIDE from all this, we did have our good times as well. this is just all the bad


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Kaylalala said:


> Right away I had something inside me saying hes cheating so i pulled his phone records and saw *he was calling his ex girlfriend and it had been 8 days since we got married. *Well time went on he *had became verbally abusive*, and starting to get mean. I became insecure with myself. I always wanted to find out if he was cheating...* He had called her twice more*... Time went on, every fight we got into was him screaming at me, I would cry he would get worse... *Things became physical *on 2 occasionas... I felt stuck. *He didnt love me anymore and he told me that we went to counciling he never changed and I got worse. * I was alone from everyone i knew and he started to work with her, she is known to sleep with whats not hers. He began to work late nights, spend time away on phone alot, noticed text messages were deleted, started golfing on sundays, our personal intimate life went away...He would come home late and sit and watch tv or get on computer would never talk to me, never wanted to take us out.. One night I suspected he was on drugs, so I had tricked him into telling me he had some by saying that I wanted to do it... *When he whipped out a bag of cocaine my heart dropped*...
> 
> So we have been separated for 2 weeks now, and he* has been out everynight since we left saying that he is happy. I found pictures on the internet with him out, not wearing his wedding ring... and a picture of what looks like him and my old friend.*


I would seriously consider getting a divorce.

He is abusive, cheating, abandoned you, and has drug abuse problems.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

You can certainly hand it all over to God. Hopefully he will help you decide what is best. At this point, I would read into the 180. It's for you to detach from him. Right now, that's best for you and your daughter. It doesn't sound like he's mature enough for a marriage. I hope you get the answers you need. Hugs!


----------

